# FAVOURATE E LIQUID FLAVOURS



## Noobvapes (13/6/16)

Hey guys

I would like to know what your favourite flavours are (not brands) just flavours.

Thanks!


----------



## Silver (13/6/16)

Vapour Mountain Strawberry with added menthol concentrate
Witchers Brew Blackbird
Vapour Mountain Berry Blaze with added menthol concentrate
Vapour Mountain Choc Mint with added Coffee concentrate
Paulie's Guava with added menthol concentrate

These are the ones that ive probably reordered the most of

But several more "favourites" in rotation...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Greyz (13/6/16)

Strawberry and Strawberry Ripe - 2 concentrates I just can't seem to keep enough of. So many recipes calling for them I need to start buying in 100ml bottles.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (13/6/16)

Sorry @Noobvapes 
I may have misunderstood your question if you were asking for DIY concentrates
I am not much of a DIYer yet but just like adding things occasionally to ready made juices
My favourite additive is menthol. Goes well with many fruity and tobacco vapes
I always have VM menthol concentrate ready for adding


----------



## method1 (13/6/16)

@Silver 's favourite concentrate cocktail:

menthol 1%
koolada 1%
menthol 1.5%
cool mint 2%

mix at 30/70, 18mg

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (13/6/16)

method1 said:


> @Silver 's favourite concentrate cocktail:
> 
> menthol 1%
> koolada 1%
> ...



Oh my word @method1 
That is a marvellous recipe!
And I have all the flavours for a change!
Not sure about cool mint i think i have a spearmint or something like that
You have inspired me Sir
Will try mix it and let you vape it when i see you next 
Maybe i will adjust the percentages a bit...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1 (13/6/16)

Silver said:


> Oh my word @method1
> That is a marvellous recipe!
> And I have all the flavours for a change!
> Not sure about cool mint i think i have a spearmint or something like that
> ...



you can definitely substitute spearmint for the cool mint

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MoeHS1 (13/6/16)

Even though I haven't tasted all that many juices here's my 2c 
Some of my favourites are:
NCV - Trinity
Complex Chaos - Heavenly Peaches
Hazeworks - Sunset

You can also check out this thread if you haven't seen it already. It contains a list of the top local e-juices as voted by everyone here

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-of-the-top-best-of-the-best-local-juice-2016-result.t22369/


----------



## Noobvapes (13/6/16)

Silver said:


> Sorry @Noobvapes
> I may have misunderstood your question if you were asking for DIY concentrates
> I am not much of a DIYer yet but just like adding things occasionally to ready made juices
> My favourite additive is menthol. Goes well with many fruity and tobacco vapes
> I always have VM menthol concentrate ready for adding


haha its cool man like a mean your ready made types of flavour i am starting with DIY and want to see what other people like so i can try and replicate the flavours and see what it tastes like

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Noobvapes (13/6/16)

method1 said:


> @Silver 's favourite concentrate cocktail:
> 
> menthol 1%
> koolada 1%
> ...


Yeah and call it grandpa's cough medicine ... dead before he could cough.


----------



## Noobvapes (13/6/16)

method1 said:


> @Silver 's favourite concentrate cocktail:
> 
> menthol 1%
> koolada 1%
> ...


thats a lot of nicotine man!


----------



## Greyz (13/6/16)

Noobvapes said:


> haha its cool man like a mean your ready made types of flavour i am starting with DIY and want to see what other people like so i can try and replicate the flavours and see what it tastes like


Lol I also misunderstood and thought u were talking flavourings. DIY is to blame, I swear some days I'm walking through Pick n Pay and I look at the yogurts and think "4% blueberry, 3% bav cream and 3 % Greek yogurt" 

If your getting into DIY then a staple that everyone likes is a good strawberries and (ice) cream. Can't go wrong there plus here's a simple yet delicious Strawberry ice cream recipe:

It's called Mustard Milk, 6% Strawberry TFA and 8% VBIC. Shake and vape or shake and steep for a week.
I'd advise steeping for a week as I found that after a week the TH I was getting from the VBIC has almost completely disappeared. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (14/6/16)

Drinks... coffees, tea's, liquor's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aliyah (15/6/16)

Strawberry custard 
Rocket Sheep-Torus


----------



## SAVaper (16/6/16)

method1 said:


> @Silver 's favourite concentrate cocktail:
> 
> menthol 1%
> koolada 1%
> ...




Menthol 1% + menthol 1.5%

Eish


----------

